# clarifcation of earlier post



## messylawn33 (Aug 22, 2012)

see my post about my Craftsman LT 2000 just a few days ago. i had mentioned that my oil drain plug was in an awkward position, steering linkage in the way..this video will show you what i meant....btw i am not the gentleman in the video  nor is this my mower...just another mower will a similar setup

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hkwgkGgI9CA&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

I am dial-up so I cant view it but there has to be a way to plumb a drain around to where it is easier to get to.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Cub cadet 2042 rider mower..need plastic tubing that just barely fits drain pipe..arrrrr,no plastic tubing what a mess!!!


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Yeah a few of my MTD's are like that - adding a stub would mess with the steering link - i suppose if i wanted to i could notch the chassis to run a drain pipe ( and add metal to keep the strength). 

Even thought of using a street elbow ( male threaded on one end and running it to the front of the chassis )- only bad thing would be the motor would have to come off to thread the elbow on.

I suppose it was their way to keep production costs down making the setup that way.


----------

